# How many oz of colostrum does a newborn need?



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I had a bunch of bfing problems with dd and ended up pumping as I've shared in other threads. Am fully prepared to pump full time again from birth for this one if it can't latch on. I'm good at pumping and seem to have ample supply (started leaking at 9wks pg). I'm just wondering, how much colostrum do I need to pump in the early days in order to make sure baby is getting all it needs?? I know with formula they take 2-4 oz. per feeding but they get far less colostrum until the milk comes in. Also know that sometimes pumps don't get the same amt. baby would normally get with a good latch on.

Thanks!
Darshani


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

First thing, you probably WON'T have any problems this time. You're experienced now and it's a different baby.

I've heard you produce about a tablespoon? or is that a teaspoon? of columstrum a day. I'd say the baby needs as much as you can pump.

My dd had latching problems and I wonder even with her bad latching, whether she was still more efficient than the pump at getting some colustrum. I say this because on day 3, I'm pretty sure the colustrum was working (as a laxative) because she had about 8 meconium poopy diapers in one night. Yet I couldn't even hand express a drop when I tried.


----------



## Cassafrass (May 14, 2003)

I have a chart from an LC it says:

1 day old: 6-7cc per feeding; 4-10 feedings 25-56cc or1-2oz total
(baby takes less than 1/4 oz at a time)

2 days old:10-15cc per feeding; 8-12 feedings 113-185 0r 6 oz total

3-5 days old 1 oz per feeding

It says the high limit is stomach capacity, like a Thanksgiving dinner.

I worried so much about this, thats why I got the chart but honestly I think you won't know how much your baby is getting because (s)he will be at your breast!! So it doesn't really matter what the chart says.


----------

